# Channels on corn



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

I caught a decent channel catfish weighing about 5 pounds on corn while carp fishing in the olentangy river. I was wondering if anyone has had similar experiences. Is corn an effective bait for targeting channels?


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

yep,channels will eat almost anything,try some hotdogs for them


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

yea we used to get into channels really well on corn when fishing for carp...


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

lol Ya i have had that happen a couple times when I fish for carp.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah i have had it happen, also have caught largemouth, smallmouth and nice 13 inch crappie at a spillway on corn


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh yeah,they will hit most anything. must have been a pleasant surprise for you though.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> Oh yeah,they will hit most anything. must have been a pleasant surprise for you though.


kinda like jacob hitting the flathead yesterday at sienna on a top water crank bait. He said it made him about crap himself


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

heh that'de be cool to see a flathead hit a topwater!

Yup, caught cats on corn and carp on shad - go figure


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

pendog66 said:


> kinda like jacob hitting the flathead yesterday at sienna on a top water crank bait. He said it made him about crap himself



where is a video camera when you need one?lol i would have been on the ground laughing lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i have caught almost everything that swims in alum using corn.. the only species i haven't had any luck at are musky and pike.. 
and channelcats loooves corn..


----------

